#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Villa Thongbura, Jomtien

## SKINBAD

Hi to everyone,
I hope you can give me some help on The Villa Thongbura,it`s on soi12,17 Thepprasit road,Jomtien and I beleive quite new. I`m travelling in a few months with my family and we`ll be staying in a 3 bedroomed suite.We are regular travellers but usually stay in pattaya and come to Jomtien just for the day,but want to stay here mostly on this trip.
I know abouts where it is but what places are near by,(i.e) resteraunts and bars. How far away is the market from there ,and also is it pretty easy to get to and from Tesco Lotus ?
Any information would be appreciated,Thanks in advance,
SKINBAD

----------


## dirtydog

Hi,

If it is where I think it is it's not in a very good location unless you have your own transport, I have to go past where I think it is tomorrow so shall have a look.

----------


## sabang

Theres a shopping centre with a tesco lotus and an outlet mall on the corner of Theprassit Rd and Sukhumvit, a couple of km. Theres also quite a big market on the way up Theprasit- not too sure when it's open.

In your general area there is the Handle Bar on Theprassit Soi 10, a western bar with decent pub grub, popular with the Harley riding crowd. Next to the Handle Bar is a pizza joint, never tried it. Theres a few nondescript bars scattered around the place, many attached to guesthouses. Nearby Soi 12 on Theprasit (opposite side of the road though) is the Valencia, a pretty good Spanish restaurant, and a basic Chinese restaurant that does decent food.

As DD says, hope you've got wheels though. Baht buses run along Theprassit Rd, but I believe only every forty minutes or so.

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, it's pretty much where I thought it was, it is a really nice place but at present the location is crap unless you have your own transport.











The video is a drive from Soi Theprassit to Thongbura Villa, bit of a long walk down a iffy Soi, also the Theprasit end is about 700meters to Soi Thappraya which is the main throughfare for Baht buses and about another 600meters to Dong Tan Beach, nearest good market is about 2km away up the end of Soi Theprasit and is just a weekend market.

----------


## SKINBAD

Wow,I can`t beleive how helpful you all are,I really appreciate It, thankyou for all the help everyone,maybe I should re-think about this place!! This will be the first time the kids will be comming with us,a boy of 13 and a girl of 14, this is why we thought we would like to be based in Jomtien.
Another option I was looking at was The Shining Star,was quoted 12,000 baht for each room plus between 3,000-5,000 deposit ( which is alot cheaper than Villa Thongbura ).Any ideas on this place instead.
Thanks again to all,
SKINBAD

----------


## dirtydog

I think the Shining Star is actually on Jomtien Beach Road round soi 2 area, if it is the one i think the location is really good, but at that sort of price you may want to consider renting a house from Eurostar Bar and Restaurant.

----------


## dirtydog

Shining Star is on the Road just behind the road to Jomtien Beach right near the Hanuman Statue, about 200 meters to the beach and Dong tan police Station, you aint gonna get any sea views there as you got this great big condo inbetween you and the beach.



Part of the condo grounds and not the Shining Star.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

If you want to be near the beach, I like this place ('cos a friend owns it). They can do family rooms and all that, but it may be a little cheap for you.

The Regal Jomtien | Boutique Guest House

----------


## SKINBAD

Hi Everyone,
Well i`ve changed my mind,i`ll be staying in Pattaya ( again ),Think i`ll book us in to V & M Terrace which is the north end of Soi Baukhao. Seems a nice small place and it has a pool, i`ll save alot more money( which i`m sure the kids will enjoy spending for me ). Anyone got any ideas about this place? 
Thanks again,
SKINBAD

----------


## Moss

> but at that sort of price you may want to consider renting a house from Eurostar Bar and Restaurant.


Fully concur with this, we always stay here, although in the Hotel not a private house.

The Hotel is good value and service a damn site better than the restaurant at the front, generally avoid this.

M

----------

